# [SOLVED] Lan not working, Wireless connecting but no internet acces



## G-mi (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi,

I have a modem/router, planet adw 4401, and i hadn't turned it on for about two months. A couple of days ago, i turned it on. And the Lan connection doesn't work. The lights just turn on at the moment i turn on the router and then they do not turn on. Ok , so i tried connecting through wireless . It did connect but it says no internet access.I'm a bit confuse in what's the problem, I can't figure it out!
Can someone please help me ???


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Lan not working, Wireless connecting but no internet acces*








and welcome to the Forum

Who is your ISP? . . have you had them check the modem?


----------



## G-mi (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Lan not working, Wireless connecting but no internet acces*

It's not my isp modem because the isp modem got broken... after a thunder storm. the adsl port was not functioning. so i bought a 3rd party modem. but it used to work fine.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Lan not working, Wireless connecting but no internet acces*

Your ISP can still check the line quality and ping the modem . . that is the first troubleshooting step


----------



## coolsimar (Nov 9, 2011)

Some isp blocks the third party adsl modem 
Check your isp


----------



## G-mi (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Lan not working, Wireless connecting but no internet acces*

No, it's not the isp blocking. because everything used to work fine. 
I tested with a laptop and the lan worked. so the lan problem is true only in my pc. but even though lan worked. internet was not working..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Lan not working, Wireless connecting but no internet acces*

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## G-mi (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Lan not working, Wireless connecting but no internet acces*

I'm sorry guys, finally my isp decided to give me an answer!! they had changed my dns servers. lan still not working but i can connect to wireless anyway! Thanks very much 4 the support!


----------

